# 40b Bowing?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok so I bought a 40B during petco's $1 a gallon sale and today I notice its bowing a little cuz there's no center brace. is that normal? should I be worried?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats weird, I would think that it would/should have a center brace.
Def keep an eye on it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Might sound like a stupid question... but you sure it wasn't mismarked as an aquarium when in actuality it's a terrerium?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing pman


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it came with a sample bag of tetra flakes, rebate stickers for fish food and aquarium equipments so I highly double that it's a terrerium...unless terrerium comes with those too..
I don't think 40B comes with center brace, it's 36"x18"x16"


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just cut back on the feeding it will go back to normal size. Mine does that every time I over feed it.
















I actually don't believe that they come with center braces either. I know that I had a 30L that didn't have a brace, but I never checked for a bow.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would bring it back. The glass bowing is not good... It means the water pressure is to strong for the glass.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I emailed Aqueon will see what they say tomorrow about the tank and glass thickness.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

my 65t has a brace 36 18 24, but the 40b is pretty short so dont know I would get a new one if anything just to be safe


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends who makes it. I have 4' 33Long that has brace.I would measure at a end then measure in middle n see just how much its bowing. If its a lot n tanks full, take it down a inch or two. You'll be surprised how much 2" will bow it. Then again I like running 2-3" from top anyhow. My twisted logic again.lol fish bangn their heads don't wanna come to surface. Allglass tank have divider aqueon must not.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im pretty sure i have seen 40B made with and without braces. A glass tank should have no visible bow especially when its new and i would probably just return it if you can and mayby see if they have a braced one. I think miracle makes a braced one and their tanks are usually pretty solid


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

well, to be honest I'm really not sure if the glass is bowing but I did see a little bowing on the top plastic brace when I have the glass versa top put against it. if I push the plastic brace I think it moves a bit, maybe it's just the brace that's a little loose???
the glass seems to be 1/4" thick, should be ok for a 16" deep tank.
the tank isn't completely leveled, due to me basement floor slops towards a sump drain and the drain is at the corner of the fish room. do you think if that will have something to do with it?

maybe I'll go talk to the store tomorrow and see if I can exchange one to be one the safe side.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Aqueon 40 breeders don't come with center braces because they are only 16 inches tall, the plastic trim is what prevents bowing, so if that is loose, then I'd probably swap it out for a new one. A good way to test is to take a piece of string and stretch it from corner to corner, then see if the trim and/or glass lines up with the string.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my 40 has center brace


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yours is probably a allglass or other brand.some brands have them some don't.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> well, to be honest I'm really not sure if the glass is bowing but I did see a little bowing on the top plastic brace when I have the glass versa top put against it. if I push the plastic brace I think it moves a bit, maybe it's just the brace that's a little loose???
> the glass seems to be 1/4" thick, should be ok for a 16" deep tank.
> the tank isn't completely leveled, due to me basement floor slops towards a sump drain and the drain is at the corner of the fish room. do you think if that will have something to do with it?
> 
> maybe I'll go talk to the store tomorrow and see if I can exchange one to be one the safe side.


wedge up the sloping side of the stand, its easy


----------

